# No Plucking......



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay today was try #1 at the duck pictures..I am happy to report there was no plucking! so now I need your advice.. I know which one I like best but tell me which one you would use in the ad... remember I don't know much about field so I am not sure which one to use...I don't want Titan to be embarrassed..or a wanna be..LOL..Here are the few I like the best


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

oops this one did not load... and this one


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Bottom right first post.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Botton right is very cute, but I really like bottom left because it shows him running in with good speed on the return.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bottom left! Get that dog into field work! He is AWESOME!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmm, mine don't load as left or right.....just 4 in a row....
I like the closer shot of him running.
And YES, GET HIM IN THE FIELD!!! He's trying to tell you something.....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I like bottom left on 1st post too. The sitting ones are adorable but they do look staged.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> I like bottom left on 1st post too. The sitting ones are adorable but they do look staged.



I do love the one for myself but had a feeling it looked staged.. The others were just retrieves in the heat this morning..Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Bottom left! Get that dog into field work! He is AWESOME!!!


It was fun watching him fetching the bird.. he only stopped one time to sniff (pluck) and after a quick command he came flying. he brought it back as fast as he went out.. ... So we started with that, then practiced tracking, then went into the air conditioned building to do obedience (open and utility) and then last but not least ran a jumpers course in agility.. I think I finally have a tired puppy tonight.. during the outdoor activities it was 89 and humid!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Bottom left on the first post. I am sorting through pictures now - Towhee's shot will likely need to look staged since she is just stubborn sometimes....

Nice duck Michelle


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya, I'll have one staged, one real. I am going to try to get Tag with a pigeon, but will need some help as I can't handle puppy, bird, and camera at the same time.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Ya, I'll have one staged, one real. I am going to try to get Tag with a pigeon, but will need some help as I can't handle puppy, bird, and camera at the same time.


I teach classes at this location. Dan is the one who said he would only take the picture with a real duck.. Glad he was there to take the picture, then all I had to do was send him and make sure there was no plucking...The other picture is not staged.He had just came in to front and I told him to heel and then stepped out of the picture long enough for him to snap the picture..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Unless, I can find a decent bird to use, I'll just use the pictures of Breeze and Dooley in my signature.

Titan does field dog very well! He looks so natural with that duck in his mouth!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I may have started a bad thing with this whole picture thing.. LOL... Now people are trying to get me convinced to at least do a WC..LOL...:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do it do it do it do it


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I may have started a bad thing with this whole picture thing.. LOL... Now people are trying to get me convinced to at least do a WC..LOL...:doh:


Well, if he can do a WC (which I have no doubt he can) then you might as well go for a JH.... :satan:.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the bottom left one too. That is an awesome shot.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> I may have started a bad thing with this whole picture thing.. LOL... Now people are trying to get me convinced to at least do a WC..LOL...:doh:


A WC, or JH would look really good in a stud ad!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the same one as everyone else, the closeup of him on the return in the original post. GREAT PHOTO! He is zooming!

I also think you should do a WC and JH! Why not!?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> It was fun watching him fetching the bird.. he only stopped one time to sniff (pluck) and after a quick command he came flying. he brought it back as fast as he went out.. ... So we started with that, then practiced tracking, then went into the air conditioned building to do obedience (open and utility) and then last but not least ran a jumpers course in agility.. I think I finally have a tired puppy tonight.. during the outdoor activities it was 89 and humid!





Titan1 said:


> I may have started a bad thing with this whole picture thing.. LOL... Now people are trying to get me convinced to at least do a WC..LOL...:doh:





hotel4dogs said:


> do it do it do it do it





DNL2448 said:


> Well, if he can do a WC (which I have no doubt he can) then you might as well go for a JH.... :satan:.





Stretchdrive said:


> A WC, or JH would look really good in a stud ad!





sammydog said:


> I like the same one as everyone else, the closeup of him on the return in the original post. GREAT PHOTO! He is zooming!
> 
> I also think you should do a WC and JH! Why not!?


.....and so the bait is cast into the water. Here fishy, fishy, fishy.


----------

